# Camera curtain gets stuck after every shot



## mondo2891 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello again, I wasn't sure where to post this so I figured I would try here.  My Minolta X-570's curtain gets stuck after every shot.  I have yet to put film in it to test it only because I don't want to waste film. 

Here's what happens, I take a picture and the mirror goes up.  Then it does not come back down.

I found so far that if I very gently push the curtain to the rewind side of the camera it temporarily fixes the issue.  However when I go to take another picture, the same thing happens again, and so on.  

I saw online that maybe the curtain tracks have dust, or a piece of film in them.  So I got a can of that keyboard cleaner and lightly blew the air over the tracks.  This however, did not work.

I also saw something that had to do with the gears on the bottom inside of the camera, it told me to find the blue, and white gears and then loosen the philups head next to them, and re-adjust the gears.  I found that the gears look to be aligned.

As the camera was open I looked to see what all happened when I snapped a photo, so as I looked at the gears I took a picture, and it seems that everything is working fine, it just gets stuck!

Is there any way that I might be able to take out those gears, clean them and put them back? or might there be something else I can do?

I'm not too worried about destroying the camera, I have plenty of experience with taking items like this apart and back together, and I also have my Minolta X-370 that I am using for now.

Any and all comments are more than welcome!  Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## mondo2891 (Jan 7, 2010)

I finally found the problem with my X-570, however I am now wondering if anybody knows how to fix it.

It seems that when I load for the next picture, it pulls the curtain over to the right (looking from the back) and instead of the curtain staying over on the right side until I push the capture button, it "unclicks" and goes back over to the left side (again from the back)  Does anybody know what might cause this? Thanks


----------

